# Engine color / paint???



## Piper106 (Mar 23, 2003)

In the 1980s did VW paint the iron parts of the engines on the Rabbit, Jetta, Golf?? If they did, what was the color? Any suggesttions for pre-mixed paint or spray cans in that color??
Piper106


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Engine color / paint??? (Piper106)*

The engines I have encountered from my dealings with the 1980 Scirocco, the 1985 Golf_//_GTI and the 1990 Corrado all lead me to believe that the VW factory only used BLACK paint on the engine block. The accessories were always natural if they were cast aluminum parts. So, the block is black, the heads are silver, the aluminum brackets are silver, the water pump is silver, the oil filter flange is silver, the oil cooler (if so equipped) is silver, the alternator is usually silver on both ends with either red, or black in the middle (on the Bosch alternators I've seen). 
The Front and Rear (defined as the pulley and transmission ends) of the block are usually just unpainted steel. They are machined surfaces designed to mate to other pieces and were not painted. 
Hope that was what you were looking for...


----------



## Piper106 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Engine color / paint??? (where_2)*

Thanks, exactly what I was looking for.
Piper106


----------

